# What was the greatest architectural style of the 20th century?



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

What, in your opinion, was the greatest architectural style of the past 100 years? 

Was it:

Art Nouveau: Palacio des Bellas Artes, Mexico City









Expressionism: Berlin Philharmonic, Berlin









Brutalism: Boston City Hall, Boston









Constructivism: Tsentrosoyuz Building, Moscow









Art Deco: Chrysler Building, New York









Deconstructivism: Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao









Futurism: Cathedral, Brasilia









International Style: Helsinki University of Technology Auditorium, Helsinki









Postmodernism: Sony Building, New York


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Art Deco.


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you, lol, thats also my fave.

Edit: I just realized i set the poll to allow multiple options *bangs head on desk* Oh well, it still works, I'll get it eventually.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

No Cookie Cutterism? :lol:


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh yea, I forgot that one...that will be what people remember the second half of the 1900s for. Drag, and we made such great progress elsewhere.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Brutalism turns a switch in me. Kinda like the smell of gasoline, you know it's gross, but you still are sorta attracted to it.


----------



## Natalibest (Aug 31, 2006)

I like *Futurism!*
I like Hyperboloid structures!

*Brasilia’s Cathedral by Oscar Niemeyer*










*Kobe Port Tower, Japan*


----------



## cheeriokid61 (Feb 19, 2005)

Art Deco, followed by (quite a distance) deconstructivism


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Art Deco does it for me...


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

art deco. the marriage of old and new.










i also like Brutalism.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Art Deco, International's pretty good too.


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

This is real art deco:

Buffalo City Hall

























Overall:









A link with more pics:
Click Here


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Art Deco. Nice thread BTW.
All the other "isms" don't quite have the elegance.
Brutalism holds its facination, because I have a "bunker mentallity" by nature.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Art Deco and Brutalism IMO


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Deconstructivism


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Art Deco 
Art Nouveau


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Art Deco.

But the works of Le Corbusier, Oscar Niemeyer, Tadao Ando, etc are timeless.

Decon, futurism have great potential in the 21st century.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

Art Déco and Art Nouveau (or modernism here)


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't care of the past, i am for organic architecture :cheers:


----------



## Steel Flame (Jan 21, 2006)

Art deco.


----------

